# Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin



## DerRegenmacher (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich erstmal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Paul, ich bin 29 und Student aus Offenburg.

Ich habe mit 14 meinen Angeschein gemacht und habe damals sehr aktiv geangelt, habe aber in den letzten 5 Jahren sehr wenig Zeit am Wasser verbracht.

Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr eine Karte für Frankreich geholt, für Departement 67 (Bas-Rhin), kenne mich dort aber überhaupt nicht aus.
Ich habe mich durch verschiedene Foren geklickt und auch hier einiges gelesen, allerdings sind die Informationen schon ein paar Jahre alt und teilweise sehr verwirrend, genauso wie die offizielle Seite zum Departement.
Die Leute widersprechen sich teilweise oder haben selbst keine Ahnung, das macht die Sache nicht unbedingt einfacher...

So, jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

- Wo darf ich genau angeln? Auf der Karte sind nur die großen Flüsse verzeichnet, was ist mit den kleinen Nebenarmen und Kanälen die gar nicht eingezeichnet sind?
- Was bedeutet die Kategorien der Gewässer?
- Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche Seen oder stehende Gewässer an denen das Angeln erlaubt ist?
- Wo gibt es gute Stellen abseits der Massen? (Ich angle gerne im Grünen irgendwo in der Botanik)
- Worauf muss ich bei den Franzosen achten? Also ich benehme mich beim angeln, nehme meinen Müll wieder mit usw, aber vielleicht gibt es noch irgendwas auf das man besonders achten sollte..

Ich habe es besonders auf kleine Waller abgesehen, unter einem Meter, würde aber auch gerne mal wieder auf Raubfisch oder Karpfen gehen.

Ich würde mich sehr über zahlreiche Tipps freuen.. 

Vielen Dank,
Paul


----------



## DerRegenmacher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Kennt sich denn niemand in dem Bereich aus der hier aktiv ist?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JahBal (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

He 

Also ich habe eine Karte für das Departement 57. Und du hast recht es ist richtig verwirrend und ich habe einige male wegen falsch bzw. zu wenig Infos schwarz geangelt. 

Hier mal zu welchem Schluss ich nach langem Suchen und Fragen gekommen bin. Es gibt etliche verschiedene Karten. Wenn du zb die Jahreskarte eines bestimmten Vereines (APMAA) hast und dieser in der "reciprocitaire" dh "Gegenseitigkeit" oder so ist darfst du in allen Gewässern angeln von Vereinen die auch in der "reciprocitaire" sind. Die meisten salmoniden gewässer sind da nicht drin. 

Hier mal ein paar links:

das sind die Vereine im 57 departement mit "Gegenseitigkeit":
http://www.federationpeche57.fr/la-reglementation/48/la-reciprocite/

für das departement 67 finde ich eine solche tolle karte leider nicht. 

Das hab ich aber gefunden: in der Pdf ist ein abschnitt mit gewässern mit "gegenseitigkeit" in 67 "Parrcoursen réciprocité dans le 67":
http://www.peche67.fr/Fichiers/9470-URNE%20INFO%2067%202016%20v.03.16.pdf

Ich habe da auch ewig gebraucht um da durchzublicken. Was auch egal ist soweit ich das Verstanden habe ist ob es "public" oder "privat" ist solange es in der "reciprocite" ist. 
Es gibt in der regel ein heft "Guide de peche" für jedes departement. Das sind jedoch alle Vereine dri und keine angabe ob "gegenseitigkeit" oder nicht also aufpassen damit. 

Am besten mal in einem französichen angelladen wo jemand deutsch kann GANZ genau erkundigen. 

hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen


----------



## JahBal (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Muss mal genau wissen welche Karte du hast. Allgemein schau mal da und benutz übersetzungs addon von deinem browser. 
http://www.peche67.fr/index.php

Dauert etwas aber da sollten die meisten Infos irgendwo sein. 
Wenn du mit einer Rute angelst bist du auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## DerRegenmacher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Das ist leider das Problem, ich habe in französischen Läden gefragt, ich habe bei Plobsheim mit französischen Anglern geredet, aber keiner sagt dir irgendetwas genaues.
Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl, sie wollen dir keine Auskunft geben. Bei einem älteren Herrn in Plobsheim (der sich vom Gefühl her sehr gut ausgekannt habe), habe ich auf die Frage wo man denn überall angeln darf, die Antwort bekommen: "Nur hier am Becken bei Plobsheim."

Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerRegenmacher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*







Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerRegenmacher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Das ist meine Karte..

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JahBal (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

ist halt die frage ob dein verein da "plobsheim" in der reciprocite ist


----------



## Tüftler (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Hallo Regenmacher,
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal das Los" 68 " 
In der Tat ist es etwas verwirrend. Wenn Du allerdings ein Übersetzungsprogramm einschaltest ( kannst Du gerne versuchen zur allgemeinen Verwirrung/ Belustigung )
Landest Du in der Klapse!#d
Damals im Angelladen hat man mir eine Ellenlange  Liste ausgehändigt mit den Gewässern an denen ich Angeln durfte.
Da war alles dabei über :
Fluss, See, Weiher, Bäche.
Salmoniden Gewässer sind eher selten. Eher mal ein schneller Abschnitt zB : Alt Rhein!
Was ich sicher weiss, von Damals!!!
Die Kategorien entscheiden über die Anzahl Ruten die gefischt werden dürfen!
Auf Deiner Karte beschreibt die Kategorie auch Start und Ende der Saison.
Kategorie 3 bis max. 4 Ruten
Kategorie 2 bis max. 2 Ruten
Kategorie 1 bis max. 1 Rute
Hierbei ist zu beachten das die grossen Fliess Gewässer ( Rhein, Kanäle, ) über Fluss Kilometer abgesteckt sind. Und innerhalb dieser Flusskilometer gilt die Erlaubnis.  Meist Kat. 3
Für Seen meist Kat. 2
Für Weiher, speziell Vereins eigene mit Satzkarpfen Kat. 1 allerdings meist nur am Wochenende zu befischen!
Nachtfischen:
In Frankreich meist verboten. Auch hier in Vereins eigenen meist Kanal Abschnitten Ausnahmen jedoch No Kill!
Falls Du alleine angeln möchtest!  kein Problem!
Jede Stelle die weiter als 5 geh Minuten vom Parkplatz entfernt ist, bist Du allein.
Ich weiss, das es immer noch verwirrend ist! 
Es wird selten kontrolliert!
Aber ,,,,,,, lass es nicht darauf ankommen!
Die Strafen sind Drakonisch!
Viel Erfolg
Tüftler


----------



## DerRegenmacher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Der Franzose hat meine Karte gar nicht gesehen. Er wusste vorher schon, dass ich im ganzen Departement nur da angeln darf ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerRegenmacher (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Danke JahBal und Tüftler für die ersten brauchbaren Infos. Muss mich wohl doch nochmal richtig durch die Karten kämpfen und schauen was zu mir passen würde..

Das mit dem Übersetzungsprogramm funktioniert wirklich nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nada1988 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Hey Regenmacher,

ich fische seit 6 Jahren im Elsass, spreche ganz gut französisch und behaupte mal, die Regeln ganz gut zu kennen.

Generell kannst du mit deiner Karte in allen staatlichen Gewässern in Bas-Rhin angeln. Das sind: der Rhein & seine Altarme, die Ill und ihre Zu- und Abwässer (Canal d'alimentation / decharge de l'ill), sowie die staatlichen Kanäle (Rhein-Rhone, Rhein-Marne, Houilleres). 
Von Schleußen, Stauwerken etc ist ein Mindestabstand von 50m einzuhalten. 
Angeln nur 30min vor Sonnenaufgang bis 30min nach Sonnenuntergang. 
Es gibt geesonderte Schonbezirke, in denen das Angeln auf präfektoralen Erlass für mehrere Jahre gesperrt ist. Dazu gibt es auf www.peche67.fr eine herunterladbare pdf (ich kann sie dir aber auch zukommen lassen, falls Interesse --> PM).

Zu den Kategorien:
Kat.1 - Zumeist Forellengewässer, an denen du nur mit einer Rute fischen darfst. Die meisten Kat.1-Gewässer sind sowieso in Vereinshand und dürfen mit der dir vorliegenden Karte nicht befischt werden. In der Kat.1 gibt es auch "Fliegenstrecken", die NUR mit der Fliege befischt werden dürfen - meist gilt hier auch strenges C&R. Beispiel hierzu ist der Seitenkanal am Plobsheimer Becken.

Kat.2 - Sind im Prinzip die oben genannten Gewässer  Hier mit maximal 4 Ruten pro Angler.

Zu den guten "Stellen": ich werde hier jetzt, verständlicherweise, nicht meine Topspots auf den Tisch packen  Generell kann ich sagen: Je weiter weg vom Auto & der Straße, desto besser. Ich habe z.B. ein Belly-Boat. Damit kommt man an unbefischte  Gewässerabschnitte, da hat es an manchen Tagen schon fast  Schwedenniveau...  Auch die Grenznähe ist entscheidend. Je weiter weg von der Grenze, desto mehr Fisch. Obwohl du am Rhein immer mit Fisch rechnen kannst, egal wo   Google Maps ist sehr hilfreich  

Ich empfehle dringend, sich an die Gesetze zu halten. Die französischen Cops fackeln nicht lange bei Deutschen, zumal gerade im Grenzgebiet auch immer wieder "unbelehrbare, unfreundliche" Zeitgenossen unterwegs sind - ohne harte Hand kommt man da nicht weit... Hilfreich sind sicherlich auch die ein oder anderen Brocken Französisch, das wirkt auf Mr. le Controlleur gleich ganz anders.

Zu deinen Welsen: In der von dir bevorzugten Größe gibt es sie zu Genüge- hatte letztes Jahr glaube ich an die 15 Welse als Beifang, bis 120cm....

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast - gerne per PM


----------



## DerRegenmacher (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Hey Nada, vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Zu den unbelehrbaren Genossen gehöre ich zum Glück nicht, ich versuche mich vorher zu Informieren und passe mich an die Sitten und Gesetze an, schließlich möchte ich einfach in Ruhe fischen und habe keinen Bedarf an Stress.

Ein paar Brocken Schulfranzösisch kann ich, allerdings fehlen mir im die Vokabeln des Anglerlateins 

Wo hattest du denn den wahnsinnigen Beifang als Wallern? Das hört sich echt super an, genau so eine Stelle brauche ich 
Ein Boot habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung, aber ich habe kein Problem ein bisschen durch die Botanik zu laufen um an eine ruhige Stelle zu kommen. Ich denke an den HotSpots an die alle gehen werde ich mich nicht halten, Schulter an Schulter (übertrieben gesagt) ist eh nicht mein Ding...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nada1988 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Ich kann dir keine spezielle Stelle für Waller nennen. Sind halt immer wieder mal beim Spinnfischen mit Strecke machen eingestiegen. Ich habe sie auch nicht genau gezählt, war ne subjektive Schätzung. Aber es  waren schon einige letztes Jahr. 

Sprich am besten mal mit dem Herrn bei dem du deine Karte gekauft hast, der ist Wallerexperte Nr. 1


----------



## GuenniRE (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Ich bin ebenfalls neu im Forum und habe die gleichen Probleme. Ich möchte im Mai 2017 mit einer Charteryacht über den "Canal de la Marne Rhin "von Sarverne nach Lagarde schippern und komme auch amSee "Le Pitet Etang" vorbei. Da ich auf der Strecke mehrere Bezirke streife müsste ich mir ja täglich einen neuen Angelschein erwerben?????


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich, Dep 67 Bas-Rhin*

Ist es nicht mehr so mit der Ausnahme das nur Karpfen über Nacht geangelt werden dürfen.Hatte öfters Karten für die Seine.Ist aber 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Kollegeschnürschuh (11. August 2020)

Hey ist schon länger her aber weiß jemand bescheid ob man am plobsheimer Becken vom belly angeln darf? Würde mich über Erfahrungen und Antworten freuen


----------



## Justin123 (11. August 2020)

https://www.peche67.fr/DE/index.php?p=reglementation  Ansonsten einfach ne Mail schreiben


----------



## Kollegeschnürschuh (11. August 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob es an der Übersetzung liegt aber ich verstehe nicht genau was gemeint ist. Es steht geschriebenas Float-Rohr ist ein Boot von weniger als 2,5 m. Infolgedessen wird gemäß dem Dekret vom 10. Februar 2016 über die Ausrüstung und Sicherheit von Sportbooten, die auf Binnengewässern segeln oder stationieren, diese Maschine, die weder Sicherheitsausrüstung noch Registrierung besitzt, ihrer Verwendung gleichgestellt. Das Schwimmen im schiffbaren Netz ist jedoch verboten, daher ist die Verwendung von Schwimmrohren im schiffbaren Netz verboten. Konkret in unserer Abteilung die Verwendung von Schwimmerrohren.



Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Justin123 (12. August 2020)

Müsste heißen das man es auf Seen nutzen darf aber nicht auf Schiffbaren Flüssen. 
Natürlich alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## ae71 (24. November 2020)

Ist zur Zeit das angeln wieder verboten?
War dieses jahr schon mal, wegen Corona.
Glaube auf der Homepage  peche 27 sowas gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2020)

ae71 schrieb:


> Ist zur Zeit das angeln wieder verboten?
> War dieses jahr schon mal, wegen Corona.
> Glaube auf der Homepage  peche 27 sowas gelesen zu haben.


Das Angeln an sich ist nicht verboten.
Nur Du darfst nicht zu Privatzwecken über die Grenze, Nur beruflich oder zu kurzfristigen Verwandtenbesuchen


----------



## matze62 (9. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mit großem Interesse mitgelesen, da ich auch vorhabe, mir eine interföderale Jahreskarte für Frankreich zu kaufen.
Eine Sache (oder sollte ich besser sagen "zumindest" eine Sache ) habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.

So wie ich es verstehe, tritt man mit dem Erwerb einer Jahreskarte auf cartedepeche.fr automatisch einem Verein bei.
Sofern der ausgewählte Verein der Réciprocité (Gegenseitigkeit) angehört, erwirbt man mit der Jahreskarte das Recht, in allen öffentlichen Gewässern sowie allen Vereinsgewässern derjenigen Vereine zu angeln, welche ebenfalls der Réciprocité angehören.

Soweit richtig?

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Habe ich als Vereinsmitglied, das ich nach dem Erwerb der Jahreskarte ja faktisch bin, einen Vorteil gegenüber Anglern, die einem anderen Verein beigetreten sind, was die Nutzung der Vereinsgewässer "meines" Vereins anbelangt? Sprich, haben die Vereine auch Gewässer, die nur von ihren eigenen Vereinsmitgliedern, aber nicht von Mitgliedern anderer Vereine, die der Réciprocité angehören, genutzt werden dürfen?

Falls dies so sein sollte, dann würde es ja sehr wohl einen Unterschied machen, welches Department bzw. welchen Verein ich beim Kauf der Jahreskarte auswähle.
Vielen Dank dafür, dass ihr Licht ins Dunkel bringt.

Liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## matze62 (11. Juni 2021)

Niemand?


----------



## Justin123 (12. Juni 2021)

Glaube das ist nur so bei den Vereinen die non Réciprocité haben. Bin mir da aber auch nicht 100% sicher! Es macht auch einen Unterschied in welchen Departmend du deine Karte kaufst. Wenn du z.b Besancon auswählst im Department Doubs bekommst du die Zusatzoptionen Nachtkarpfen für 20 Euro angezeigt die du für die Kanäle z.B. dort brauchst und kannst diese gleich mit kaufen.


----------



## matze62 (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo Justin123,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das mit der Zusatzkarte ist interessant. Aber ich vermute mal, dass man das nirgendwo nachschauen kann, welcher Verein, welche Zusatzoptionen anbietet.
Wahrscheinlich muss man es einfach wissen oder per Zufall herausfinden. Richtig?

Deine Aussage bzgl. der Vereine, die non Réciprocité haben, verstehe ich so, dass diese ihre Vereinsgewässer ausschließlich ihren Mitgliedern zur Verfügung stellen. Dafür hat man dann aber andererseits nicht die Möglichkeit in den Gewässern der anderen Vereine zu angeln, die Mitglied der Réciprocité sind. Habe ich dich richtig verstanden?

Liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Justin123 (14. Juni 2021)

Ja wenn du eine non Réciprocité Karte kaufst hast du ja keine Erweiterung auf andere Departments bzw Vereine im eigenen Department. 

Ja kommt darauf an. Du kannst natürlich auf verschiedenen Seiten wie Geocarp (falls es auf Karpfen gehen soll) oder auf den Peche Seiten der jeweiligen Departments dir das Regelwerk anschauen und dann kommt man schnell darauf wo man eine Zusatzkarte braucht.


----------

